# Deployen am JBoss Server



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

Hi!

Also, ich entwickle gerade eine EJB Applikation auf einem JBOSS Server, habe Eclipse JBOSS IDE und deploye eigentlich immer direkt von der Eclipse.

Manchmal kommt scheinbar nicht alles zum Server, oft schreibt er nach Stunden eine Meldung das eine Resource nicht verfügbar ist, die ich schon vor Stunden deployed habe, dann auch da war und nun scheinbar wieder überschrieben wurde (Überschrieben meine ich deshalb das oft Fehler sind die auf eine ältere Version schließen).

Des Weiteren wollte ich die Applikation bei einem Bekannten deployen, also hab ich ihm einfach die EAR Datei geschickt, die xml Dateien geändert, es hat auch kurz funktioniert, aber dann dauernd: ... not bound, servlet not found und dergleichen...

Naja, ist halt ziemlich mühsam und ärgerlich...


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

Sitz jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden und versuche meine Applikation aufzurufen...

Am besten ist aber diese Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Path /pages/start.jsp does not start with a "/" character

 :lol:


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2007)

Das ist EnterpriseJava, so wie wir es kennen und lieben. An der Uni und FH in übertriebenem Maß studiert und beweihräuchert, aber sonst ... nicht ausgereift und stabil genug, um damit jede Situation zu überleben. IBM hat seine Software und die gesponsorten Projekte m.E. gut im Griff, aber bei dem übrigen Gratissoftwarepfusch stellt es mir nur noch die Haare zu Berge.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2007)

> Also, ich entwickle gerade eine EJB Applikation auf einem JBOSS Server, habe Eclipse JBOSS IDE und deploye eigentlich immer direkt von der Eclipse.


Das ist dein Fehler, nicht aus Eclipse deployen, sondern "richtig", als EAR. Man kann Eclipse kaum vernünftig verwenden, um Webanwendungen auf einem TC zu deployen...




> Das ist EnterpriseJava, so wie wir es kennen und lieben. An der Uni und FH in übertriebenem Maß studiert und beweihräuchert, aber sonst ... nicht ausgereift und stabil genug, um damit jede Situation zu überleben. IBM hat seine Software und die gesponsorten Projekte m.E. gut im Griff, aber bei dem übrigen Gratissoftwarepfusch stellt es mir nur noch die Haare zu Berge.


Websphere?
Sorry, deine Meinung kann ich absolut nicht teilen... imho ist Webspehere der grösste Pfusch überhaupt.


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Websphere?
> Sorry, deine Meinung kann ich absolut nicht teilen... imho ist Webspehere der grösste Pfusch überhaupt.


Auf jeden Fall funktioniert Websphere lt. beschriebener Eigenschaften und wenn nicht, dann muß IBM nachbessern und mich interessierts nicht weiter.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2007)

Schon mal ein Problem mit Websphere gehabt?

Wenn deine Firma nicht gerade Millionenumsätze für IBM beschert, vertröstet einen IBM darauf, dass der Fehler vielleciht im nächsten Release behoben wird...

Websphere funktioniert zB. nicht log4j, das Problem besteht auch erst seit mind. 5 Jahren...


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon mal ein Problem mit Websphere gehabt?
> 
> Wenn deine Firma nicht gerade Millionenumsätze für IBM beschert, vertröstet einen IBM darauf, dass der Fehler vielleciht im nächsten Release behoben wird...
> 
> Websphere funktioniert zB. nicht log4j, das Problem besteht auch erst seit mind. 5 Jahren...


Hab noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Ich mach überwiegend die Clients dafür. Die wichtigsten Sachen funktionieren. Da kann ich mich an ein Desaster mit einem AS (Gratissoftware) erinnern, welcher je nach Stimmung mit den Transaktionen durcheinandergekommen ist.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

Also, per Eclipse und Packaging wird ein EAR File erstellt. Das kann ich direkt in der Eclipse unter dem Punkt Deploy To am JBoss SErver Deployen, REdeployen und UNdeployen.

Scheinbar funktioniert das aber nicht immer.

Da ich das Projekt einem Freund übermitteln möchte brauch ich die komplette Applikation, wird beim Run Packaging immer die gesamte Applikation neu erstellt oder sind im Ear File jeweils nur die aktuellen Änderungen drinnen?

LG


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Da ich das Projekt einem Freund übermitteln möchte brauch ich die komplette Applikation, wird beim Run Packaging immer die gesamte Applikation neu erstellt oder sind im Ear File jeweils nur die aktuellen Änderungen drinnen?...


Da ist immer die gesamte App drin.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, per Eclipse und Packaging wird ein EAR File erstellt. Das kann ich direkt in der Eclipse unter dem Punkt Deploy To am JBoss SErver Deployen, REdeployen und UNdeployen.
> 
> Scheinbar funktioniert das aber nicht immer.


Das liegt dann wohl an Eclipse.
Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum du dich da auf Eclipse verlässt, musst doch nur ein EAR file kopieren und den Server neu starten, dass läuft doch sicher immer sauber, oder?
Möchte ungern wiederholen was ich vom Deploy Prozess unter eclipse halte...


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2007)

Danke für die Antworten!

Werde zukünftig immer das EAR File aus dem workspace in den DEploy Ordner des Servers kopieren und neustarten!

 :toll:


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2007)

Naja, kopiere jetzt immer das EAR File direkt in den Server und starte ihn neu. Nicht nur das das ziemlich mühsam ist weils lange dauert, aber er hat noch immer Probleme, manchmal nimmt er die Änderungen, dann wieder, nach nochmaligem Deployen nimmt er auf einmal eine ÄLTERE Version...

 :autsch: 

Ziemlich nervig. Es gibt auch ein work Verzeichnis im Deploy Verzeichnis wo alle java Files drinnen sind, kann ich das testweise auch mal löschen?

Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Guest (23. Okt 2007)

Eine Frage:

WEiß jemand wie ich die GESAMTE Applikation neu deployen kann, was muss ich zuvor löschen? Temp Verzeichnis des SErvers? Deploy Verzeichnis des Servers? work Verzeichnis des Servers?


----------



## maki (23. Okt 2007)

> er hat noch immer Probleme, manchmal nimmt er die Änderungen, dann wieder, nach nochmaligem Deployen nimmt er auf einmal eine ÄLTERE Version...


Bist du sicher, dass diese "älteren Versionen" nicht schon im EAR drinn sind?

Welche JBoss Version setzt du ein?

Bei meiner JBoss Installation (4.0.5GA) kopiere ich meine EAR einfach nur ins server\default\deploy Verzeichnis und gut ist, Probleme hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Guest (23. Okt 2007)

Habe die JBoss Version 4.2.0

Ich packe immer die Applikation aus Eclipse heraus und deploy sie dann direkt ins Deploy Verzeichnis...

Habs auch mit der 5.X Beta 2 probiert, ist aber das genauso


----------

